# Wolves Unveil New Uniforms



## Shamrock32

I don't know what's worse: the uniforms, or the fact that the organization has had both Mike Miller and Kevin Love advertise them.

They'd look better without the green.


----------



## Floods

Someone said Minny's old unis scream 90s... well what the hell do these scream then?


----------



## Shamrock32

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Someone said Minny's old unis scream 90s... well what the hell do these scream then?


"It's what's on the inside that counts, not the outside."

?


----------



## GNG

Did Baskin-Robbins buy the team?

Too much of that green...what shade is that, pistachio?


----------



## gi0rdun

Mike Miller looks like Luis Scola!


----------



## Ruff Draft

I hate the collar, but I love the rest. I'll get over it.


----------



## Ruff Draft

The ones they're selling in the store don't have the old style collar on them...


----------



## Ruff Draft

The site says it will say Wolves and Minnesota on the back of the shorts....


----------



## thaKEAF

The road ones are pretty cool.


----------



## Dissonance

I still like em. Even better than the leaked picture we saw( you couldn't see the total side). And the green's fine on it.


----------



## gi0rdun

The road ones are quite good the home ones are retarded.


----------



## B-Roy

So....Bland....


----------



## HKF

Weird, I think the white jersey is clearly better than the road ones.


----------



## Avalanche

stil not a fan, the collar is screwed up.. and on the white jersey the letters and numbers are too small/high

bit bland, bit wnba ish for mine... but hey, i dont have to wear it

not horrible, but definately not good


----------



## Cornholio

Ruff Draft said:


> The site says it will say Wolves and Minnesota on the back of the shorts....


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Not a fan - I'll probably get used to em but right now they just look really bland, mediocre and odd..


----------



## msladee

I can dig it. Imo the road uni looks better. :shrug:


----------



## Wade County

Having now seen the full size shot...I actually like them, well done Minny for doing something different.


----------

